

“Why are there so many programming languages?” - ingve
http://blog.stackexchange.com/2015/07/why-are-there-so-many-programming-languages/

======
informatimago
Wrong question.

The right question is why there aren't more programming languages.

That is, there is only one C++ commitee saying what C++ shal be, and imposing
on all C++ programmers their view on what control structure, what object
system, what semantics there should be.

This is totally inadmissible and anti-democratic!

I want to be able to define my own language or my own variant, my own
extensions of a language. It's not so much that I want, but I NEED to define
the language in which the solution to the domain problem is to be defined!

This is why I use Common Lisp, the meta-programming programming language,
where I can change the language at any time, without having to wait on a
standardization commitee, merely writting in Common Lisp simple (or complex)
lisp macros.

Each lisp programmer invents thus his very own language, (while defining it
precisely in lisp, for other programmers to understand his meaning).

~~~
birchb
Common Lisp was way too restrictive for me. I had to write my own language.

